# BR-9000 calipers - front vs. rear ?



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

Hi - I just installed some BR-9000 calipers on my bike and I bought them as a set. I noticed when I was finished a small piece of paper in the box that states "This brake is designed for rear use. If using it as the front brake, replace both the left and right brake shoes together with the shoe holders." but it wasn't attached to either of the calipers...

So, I am curious how to tell which is which and how to tell them apart?

I'm pretty sure I installed them correctly as I made my selection based on length of the pivot bolt and the pads seem to be going in the right direction.

But I wanted to make sure. I cannot seem to find anything in Shimano's tech docs to explain the difference visually, etc.

thanks in advance.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The long bolt goes in the front, the short bolt goes in the back.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

thanks. maybe it was as simple as that.


----------



## malcolm.mcintyre (Jul 31, 2014)

That is the decision I made fitting the BR9000s. But, in my complete DuraAce groupset, the short bolt calliper came in the box marked front, and the long bolt calliper in the box marked rear. Looking at them, there are clear structural differences, not just the length of bolt or the way round the pads are fitted. 
Had me confused and concerned for a good half hour. I guess some monkey at the dealer must have swapped them?


----------

